# Hardcourt odyssey leads Marcus Landry back home to Bucks



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> St. Francis — Marcus Landry has traveled around the globe trying to find a basketball home.
> 
> Now the 29-year-old Milwaukee native is back where he started after getting a call from the team he adored while growing up — the Milwaukee Bucks.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/former-vincent-star-marcus-landry-signs-one-year-deal-with-bucks-b99561703z1-322645491.html


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Waaaay back in my day, Milwaukee Vincent was a powerhouse, and the Landry's were there near the tail end of that era (I'm older than Carl Landry, which makes me old).... hopefully Marcus can catch on and get one last run in the NBA, I always like to see the Milwaukee area guys succeed.


----------

